# RBR Hurricane Ridge ride -- Saturday 8/11/07, final plans



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

**UPDATED**
*(items in red text subject to change, so check back often)*

Sorry to start a new thread, but I figured the meeting info was getting pretty well buried within the other thread. So here's a new thread dedicated to meeting times/locations for the upcoming Hurry Ridge ride.

SO... here's how I understand how things are happening, feel free to correct me or make changes: 

- Most folks are meeting at the *Starbucks near the entrance to Dungeness Park at 10:00 am *on Saturday. 

- Some folks may be coming in from the Port Angeles ferry terminal. They should either plan on meeting us at the Dungeness Starbucks at 10:00am, or at the intersection of E. Lauridsen Blvd and S. Race Street (the bottom of Hurricane Ridge Road) at *about 11:00 am*.

Here's a google map of the general vicinity:

https://www.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...3,-123.450279&spn=0.077616,0.159645&z=13&om=1

What say you?

Current weather forcast looks like *mostly sunny *with highs in the *low to mid 60's * with *calm winds *along the planned route. Dress accordingly.

This post will be edited as we agree upon times and places. In the meantime, here's some Hurry Ridge stoke:


----------



## abiciriderback (Jun 8, 2005)

*Bummer*

Bummer I will be in Northern Idaho that weekend. I will be in Port Angeles, Sequim next week for my monthly calls. Plan on riding the ridge Wednesday or Thursday. I will give a ride report if there is any construction paving or anyhing else to watch for.

Hope you all have a geat time. Maybe next time for me.

Ray Still


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

*I will be there if I don't race the*

Nooksak omnium road race that weekend.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm still planning to be there. My brother and I will come in on the Vic-PA ferry about 7:45. 

Based on what I get about the abilities of the other riders in this group, I think we will set ourselves up as rabbits for the rest of you guys to chase, and leave about an hour or so earlier than the rest of the group.
That way we may get to the top around the same time.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

"Abilities" -- you mean, the bunch that was vying to be the last one up the mountain? 

I mean, do whatever's appropriate for you, of course, but I think at your proposed time, and the amount of time it realistically takes people to get going, you'd probably miss us. If it works for you, you could just take the later ferry, and hook up with the group including Ben and I that will be in PA at about 9:30... 

If we get too many diffrn't groups mixed around we's a gonna hafta wear nametypetags!


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

I suggest we all meet at the bottom of Hurricane Ridge road, and then ride up. The group will split as we start climbing, but everyone will wait at the top.

I know I am not planning on competing for the "Lantern Rouge", but it will be nice to visit with people on the way up the hill. 

Then of course we race down and visit a nice pub somewhere in town.


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

IcemanYQQ said:


> The group will split as we start climbing, but everyone will wait at the top.


thanks, I appreciate you guys waiting. :wink5:


----------



## litespeed1 (Nov 15, 2005)

Long time lurker, seldom poster here. I plan to be in dungeness at 9:30


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

sweet, see ya there!


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Some new information has come to light in regards to those planning on taking the Keystone/Port Townsend Ferry. The first two ferries that weekend are cancelled due to low tidal conditions. That effects me.

I don't feel like driving around Tacoma, and then back up around the peninsula to Dungeness Park. That's like 6 hours of driving.

Hey Ben, feel like flying to Abbotsford and picking me up  ( Just Kidding )

Are there any ferries from Everet/Seattle area to the Olympic peninsula?

I will be there, it just may mean staying the night on Friday, something which I dont really wan't to spring for.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Anyone want to share a ride/commute from the Eastside (Sammamish)?


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

*you could take*

You could take the Edmonds-Kingston Ferry, then 104-101 to Port Angeles. I've driven that route before from Vancouver, and it seemed to go pretty quickly. The route is very busy, however. 




IcemanYQQ said:


> Some new information has come to light in regards to those planning on taking the Keystone/Port Townsend Ferry. The first two ferries that weekend are cancelled due to low tidal conditions. That effects me.
> 
> I don't feel like driving around Tacoma, and then back up around the peninsula to Dungeness Park. That's like 6 hours of driving.
> 
> ...


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks, do you know how long it takes from Kingston to reach Dungeness Park area? Even a rough idea is fine.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

That was the way I did the 'Ridge ride with my team the last time I did it. I think it took us about 90 minutes from the ferry, but we had to assemble 3 vehicles of people, and stopped for coffee.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

IcemanYQQ said:


> Thanks, do you know how long it takes from Kingston to reach Dungeness Park area? Even a rough idea is fine.


Plan on at least an hour and a half, perhaps a tad more. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?tab=wl


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Good, that's what I figured.

There should be two of use, myself and a bloke from England who likes to ride the sportif's held the day before the classics.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

I was planning on the Edmonds/Kingston route then to Dungeness ...s2Ktaxi, can you make it to Kirkland and head out from there? Still mathing out the departure time. Icemann you still thinking 930a at Dungeness then
Those worrying about being last up ... no worries, I will likely be riding 34x25 a large portion of the trip


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Argentius said:


> That was the way I did the 'Ridge ride with my team the last time I did it. I think it took us about 90 minutes from the ferry, but we had to assemble 3 vehicles of people, and stopped for coffee.


that means it'll take the rest of us mortals about 3-4 hours


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Travis said:


> I was planning on the Edmonds/Kingston route then to Dungeness ...s2Ktaxi, can you make it to Kirkland and head out from there? Still mathing out the departure time. Icemann you still thinking 930a at Dungeness then
> Those worrying about being last up ... no worries, I will likely be riding 34x25 a large portion of the trip


If you're in Kirkland, I can just pick you up along the way...


----------



## burntbizzkit (Jul 12, 2007)

Howdy folks.

I'll be at Dungeness State Park at 9:30, coming from Bremerton. Is it clear where in the park we are going to meet? I'm only asking because I've never been there. I'm guessing there is a main parking lot or something like that?

Also, do we want to PM phone numbers, or just leave at 9:30 with whoever is there, lost or not.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

I would like to know exactly where the park is, and where we will meet. I think we will wait for everyone, especially those who have confirmed.


----------



## burntbizzkit (Jul 12, 2007)

IcemanYQQ said:


> I would like to know exactly where the park is, and where we will meet. I think we will wait for everyone, especially those who have confirmed.


Again, I'm not sure where we're meeting, but here's the park.


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

burntbizzkit said:


> Also, do we want to PM phone numbers, or just leave at 9:30 with whoever is there, lost or not.


Couldn't tell ya about a meeting location at Dungeness, but you raise a good point about phone numbers. 

Since Argentius and I (and others?) will be coming from PA, some of you folks coming from Dungeness should write down my cell # in case the two groups have difficulty rendezvousing (is that a word?) at the bottom of the "hill". So here it is: 425-698-3349, please enter it into your phones before the ride.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

so I have put some logistical thought to this and come up with the following offering:

I can carpool 1-2 more people from the Kirkland Park Place shopping center's Starbucks to Dungness. We will need to leave the starbucks at 6:30a to make the 710a ferry from Edmonds to Kingston. That will put us at Dungness at 930a, worst case 945a.

Ben, are you planning on riding out to Dungeness Park or head up from PA?

s2ktaxi and I are pooling if anyone else wants in ... can meet at the Kirkland sbucks or the ferry

cheers


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

Travis said:


> Ben, are you planning on riding out to Dungeness Park or head up from PA?


Sounds like we may not be starting in PA after all. We might be taking the 7:10 Edmonds-Kingston ferry right along with you. We're coming from Seattle, so we'll probably drive separately (I assume you're taking 405 to Edmonds). But we can at least convoy when we get to the ferry.

In the unlikely case that our original plan works out, however, we will leave from PA airport and ride some warmup miles and meet the rest of the group en route at the base of the Hurry Ridge Rd (whatever that intersection is that I mentioned in my OP above). Unless someone has an alternative idea.


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

burntbizzkit said:


> Again, I'm not sure where we're meeting, but here's the park.


I would guess that if we meet/park inside the park, we'll have to pay state park day user/parking fees. Might be worth finding another place just outside the park entrance to park and meet?


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Why don't we start at 10am to be on the safe side? 

BTW, any idea for temps or weather forecast for the length of the ride?


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

s2ktaxi said:


> Why don't we start at 10am to be on the safe side?
> 
> BTW, any idea for temps or weather forecast for the length of the ride?


10 am sounds good to me. Anyone else object?

Looks like mostly sunny and highs in the low to mid 60's at Port Angeles and Hurricane Ridge on Saturday. Guess some long sleeves should be brought along just in case.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

10a is good


----------



## burntbizzkit (Jul 12, 2007)

10:00AM is fine with me.



BenWA said:


> I would guess that if we meet/park inside the park, we'll have to pay state park day user/parking fees. Might be worth finding another place just outside the park entrance to park and meet?


There is a Costco and a Starbucks just south of the park. Either of those might make for a good meeting place.

MAP


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

burntbizzkit said:


> 10:00AM is fine with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Let's meet at Starbucks."


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Descending clothes.*

10am seems to work for me, I'll be carpoolin' in with teh Benoit.

I went to Hurrican Ridge last year, admittedly it was near the end of September, and there was snow on the top. I don't think it will be like that, but you are descending for some 15 miles, from 5500 feet, and you've just sweated buckets in the process. 

So, without super-warm air temps, I think it's a good idea to bring something to cover your chest for the descent...


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

I think it's best to meet at Costco, or at least park there. 4 or 5 cars staying parked for a few hours will be a lot less noticeable at Costco than Starbucks.

It also seems like there will be a mini-caravan from the ferry. I really hope to make the 7:10, I still have to work the math on the drive, borders, ferry lineup, etc...

If I park at the ferry, is there room for someone to take two people, and their bikes? Not necessarily together.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

I am planning on the 710a also, Ive got room for a person and bike

old tan landcruiser .... i'll have two bikes on an exterior rack (hitch mount) and can fit one in the back easy. Plenty of room for 3 in the seats

I like starbucks as a place to meet ... can always use more caffeine. We could move cars after if needed


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

caffeine.

mmm...


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Well now I have to drive and take the ferry. I just won a CX bike on ebay, and will pick it up near Bremerton after the ride.

Starbuck looks like a great place to meet, :thumbsup: and grab some coffee before we take off. Any ideas on a post ride drinks...ahem, I mean meal


----------



## burntbizzkit (Jul 12, 2007)

IcemanYQQ said:


> Well now I have to drive and take the ferry. I just won a CX bike on ebay, and will pick it up near Bremerton after the ride.
> 
> Starbuck looks like a great place to meet, :thumbsup: and grab some coffee before we take off. Any ideas on a post ride drinks...ahem, I mean meal


Bremerton? I live here. Want me to pick it up for you and bring it? ha. 

It sounds like most people want Starbucks, so we can meet there and move the cars to Costco if the parking lot is small.

There are two somewhat highly rated food joints right by the starbucks for dinner, I have been to neither, so can't speak for them...

El Cazador Mexican Grill
Hi-Way 101 Diner & Pizza


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Iceman -- check your PM's.


----------

